# SFTP-User in /var/www einschließen



## Kaimane (17. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe einen neuen User angelegt und ihm das HomeDir /var/www mitgegeben.
Dieser User darf sich aber nur via SFTP anmelden. Das funktioniert prima mit scponly.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie man es konfiguriert, dass der User nach Anmeldung über WinSCP als Beispiel nicht in die Root des Servers, sondern in /var/www einsteigt.

Auf dem Server läuft ISPC3 3.0.3.3.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2011)

Das geht nicht so ohne weiteres. Es gibt da 2 Lösungen:

1) Die einfache Lösung, die ich Dir empfehlen wpürde. Nimm nicht sftp sondern ftps (also FTP mit TLS Verschlüsselung). Für FTPS brauchst Du einfach nur einen neuen FTP User in der FTP user Tabelle in ISPConfig anlegen, um das chrooting kümmerst sich der FTP daemon (pure-ftpd).

2) Wenn es sftp sein soll, dann musst Du Dir ein chroot enviroment für den Shell user des FTP Accounts bauen, der alle Config Dateien, binaries etc. für den user enthält und dann eine chroot shell für ihn starten. das kannst Du z.B. mit der Software jailkit machen.


----------



## Kaimane (18. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich werde auf Lösung 1) zurück greifen.

Nehme den SFTP-User wieder raus, scponly raus und dann per FTP auf das entsprechende Web zugreifen. Keine globale Freigabe per SFTP auf /var/www ...

Etwas mehr Aufwand, aber dafür sicherer und mit ISPC3-Features die schon on bord sind 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2011)

Du hättest mit Deinem globalen sftp user sowieso nicht viel anfangen können, denn Dateien hochladen mit richtigen Rechten hätte nicht funktioniert und auch das lesen von Dateien im Web verzeichnis würde nur eingeschränkt funktionieren. Das liegt daran das jedes Web unter einem eigenen Linux User läuft, dein sftp user aber nicht den Web usern entspricht.


----------

